# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  The Malliouhana has a real deal in the summer - rent one room at reduced rate and get another free for the kids.  

Also, that pirate ship looks WAY cool.  Does anyone know if the 120 foot water slide

## Island Visitor

The Malliouhana has a real deal in the summer - rent one room at reduced rate and get another free for the kids.  

Also, that pirate ship looks WAY cool.  Does anyone know if the 120 foot water slide is approved for kids over 100 kgs?

 

Looking at AXA for a Family Jaunt next summer.

----------


## andynap

Don't forget to feed the goats- LOL

----------


## Island Visitor

> Don't forget to feed the goats- LOL



Ar dere matey.  I'll be too busy pirating Mead's Bay to feed the goats!

----------


## Peter NJ

IV,if you get serious with an AXA trip,PM and i will hook you up with some info..Mali does this special every off season..The property is very cool..Do not rent a villa at this time,stay in a hotel.

----------


## Island Visitor

Merci Peter.

We actually are All Systems Go for next summer.  I am even getting my kids to read "A Trip To The Beach" by the Blanchards (at whose establishment we most certainly will dine one evening).

----------


## Peter NJ

I will make a prediction...If your family loves the beach,and casual barefoot elegance,SBH will be your new second favorite island..Staying at Mali,will be one of the high points of your trip..The people of AXA will make your trip,followed closely by the beaches..Yes,young punks are thugging it up,but if your not out late,in the wrong places you and the fam will be fine..You can roll to Blanchards from Mali without getting dizzy...Being from the south,im sure you love BBQ..Very close to Mali,abou 2 minutes away is a great chicken and ribs place..You will pass it and smell it...When i have a chance,ill hook you up with a cheat sheet,if you would like.

----------


## Island Visitor

Merci Peter.  Almost everyone I know (two partners, sister in law, mother in law, etc) have been to AXA.  I have no doubt I will love the place, having studied it for some time.

I see AXA as my Family Destination while SBH will continue to be my Couple's Destination.

----------


## onebigdawg53

hi Peter

I am wondering if Sandy Island has reopened with the funky tikki bar and barbecue.   I had heard it was destroyed in a hurricane but then I thought I read somewhere that it was rebuilt and under new management.  My wife and I went there in 1993 and had a blast -  I still remember their  rum drink called "sex on the beach" - after 2 or 3 of those and you would have sex on the beach or even on the tarmac LOL.

----------


## Peter NJ

George,Sandy Island is back..It was destroyed,but nature replenished her..A great way to spend the day,huh?? Also worth a day trip,is Prickly Pear...IV you should spend the day at either place..They are both paradise..You can walk the entire Sandy Island in about 10 minutes...Great snorkling out there too..Take the boat from Johnnos Pier in Sandy Ground...Its about 10 bucks RT..

----------


## Island Visitor

Merci fellows.  All scoop is welcome.

----------

